# ich packe meinen koffer.



## TheEwanie (28. Juli 2009)

Das Spiel ich packe meinen koffer! Wer die regeln NICHT kennt mitte PN an mich.....
Ich packe meinen Koffer..mit einem Netbook


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Im Forum ziemlich witzlos, da man immer obendrüber gucken kann, was gepackt wurde.
Somit mutiert es zum bloßen Aufzählspiel.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Im Forum ziemlich witzlos, da man immer obendrüber gucken kann, was gepackt wurde.
> Somit mutiert es zum bloßen Aufzählspiel.


Dem muss ich leider zustimmen.


----------

